# Bulk diet check please guys



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

this is a usual day for me ... sometimes if i have more time at work i will sub the 2 weight shakes for proper food but usually pushed for time .

*** weight-gain shake ... p34/c78/f23 cals 700

*1*.

50g whey

4 whole eggs

1 tbs evoo

100g oats/musli with water

250ml semi-s milk

*2*.

weight-gain shake

*3*.

200g tuna

baked potato

50g cheese/handfull nuts

crisps :nono:

*4*.

weigh-gain shake

TRAIN**

*5*.

30g whey, EVOO, banana

*6*.

200-300g chicken/mince/steak

100g rice

veg

2 slices wholemeal bread

*7*.

4-5 egg omlette/pancakes with whey powder

im sure ive missed a couple of things out but thats the basics...

Protein. 360-380g

Carbs. 350-400g

fats. 120-140g

cals. 3900-4200cals

looking at that may have to eliminate some of the fats, but nearly all are good fats .

ANY suggestions will take up on, any criticizm will be noted, cheers lads


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Are you cutting?

Only messing mate!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

big steve said:


> Are you cutting?
> 
> Only messing mate!


 :blowme: :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

id add a few snacks in there like with ur weight gain shakes add in some almonds or something and snack in between meals just my opinion buddy


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah i do find a bit of hunger creaping up on me between meals .

ive started snacking on mixed nuts but they taste so bad lol

Trying to find some cheap beef jerky lol That taste good and good to snack on , full of protein but also pretty hefty on the pocket


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

i find this a guy i no nearly a pro bodybuilder does 12 weeks mass attacking bulking then 12 weeks cutting then repeats he said it is the only way to get huge i dont no if i agree but it works for him along with all the growth and he said wot he ate that day started off with a

shake a whole chicken and some rice and veg

then he had a kilo of chcolate and said he snacked on cakes all day

then he had another chicken and a whole loaf of bread

next he had 5 fish fillets rice and veg

then he had 2 litres of milk that day 4 litres of water

he also snacked on other crap and the list went on and on....

i thought he has got to be lying but another mate of mine had watched him all day once and thats the sort of stuff he was eating CRAZY


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

kilo of choc and cakes all day. thats the perfect diet :lol:


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

like i said seems to work for him so everyone is different 



monsterballs said:


> kilo of choc and cakes all day. thats the perfect diet :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd swap the milk to full fat and have more protein post work out other than that seems good to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

jamiedilk said:


> like i said seems to work for him so everyone is different
> View attachment 74569


He looks awesome mate. Im trying to eat around 6000 kcal's at the moment as I wanna get to around 260-265 by the end of this cycle and I'm finding it impossible if I just eat clean food, this week I've just decided I'm gonna eat anything, ice cream, cookies, pizza, a bit like your mate,I'm loving it but we'll see how I end up


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

his name is craig lee i trained a few times with him and he really knows his stuff problem is alot of people dont like him at my gym cos they think he talks $hit all the time but its just jealousy ... he does alot of personal training in london ! worth it if u got the money


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe swap the evo in pwo shake for a fast acting carb for insulin response? Also crisps? tut tut!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

OP just noticed that what Sharp161 said I'd put the EVOO in the weight gain shakes and like I said before up the protein to 60g PWO and add some fast carbs


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

snickers bars, theyre so tiny these days you can eat 1 in 3 bites, 300kcal per bar, 3 x snickers bars, add a can of coke and a packet of onion ring crisps, you're talking a 1400kcal snack, and it doesn't even fuuck you up for your meals because of the size of snickers bars these days it's not even that filling, i'm bulikng at the moment and may not be the best person to advise because my diet usually consists of 10 X choc biscuits in the morning with tea, and 860 kcal ristorante pizza, the snickers snack, then i'll have a chicken or steak dinner but it varies, i've got a super high metablism though and i train hard, 5-6 times a week so i'm not seeing any gains in fat, not noticably anyway, i just hate, fish, eggs and a lot of the clean bulking food, not an excuse to eat sh1t food i just cant stand a lot of the traditional clean bulking food, seems to be working for me though


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn you, I've got some of those in the freezer and now I won't be able to get them out of my head!!!!

Op can you not fit in another meat meal? Mince chicken etc?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

GreedyBen said:


> Mince chicken etc?


Sounds disgusting lmao

yeah ive added in lean mince, mostly making burgers or meatballs out of it .

cheers lads


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Weights piling on nicely thx for suggestions lads.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> , this week I've just decided I'm gonna eat anything, ice cream, cookies, pizza, a bit like your mate,I'm loving it but we'll see how I end up


You know exactly how you'll end up lol


----------

